# She runs away from me!



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

Every time I try to pick Luxie up she runs away from me! She's very outgoing and feisty, except for when I try to pick her up or call her to come to me! I try to call her with treats and she comes running and then just stops and won't get near me like she's very uncertain. Is there anything I can do about this? Help!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Standing over a little chi and reaching for them can be intimidating. Try crouching down or sitting on the floor. Pepper still won't let me pick him up most times unless I am sitting down in my computer chair. Sometime he will let me pick him up from the couch. But if he is outside or on the floor, forget it. I have tried putting a harness and long lead on him, calling him with a treat in my hand and reelling him in untill he is in front of me and making him let me pet him before he gets the treat and it is slowly working. I need him to come to me and let me grab him in case of emergency.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Lily does that to me,she always goes on her back first and as soon as i rub her tummy she's ok don't know why????? and she's 3 and a half


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

They can be little stinkers to try and pick up! What I do with Angel now, is bend down, cup my hand and call him over, when he comes to sniff, I stretch out my hand, slowly and pat his head, he moves closer to me and slowly I pick him up! It only works if he isn't in an especially playful mood!


----------



## Sky (Jan 7, 2012)

My Sky is the exact same way. If a huge being was trying to pick me up I'd be apprehensive too.  I think it's normal. You can just be gentle and eventually she should become a little more trusting.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Amberleah does it to me, she thinks I am playing with her.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Ax does it to me. He is the most outgoing little man and if I sit down on the floor he leaps into my lap but if i'm trying to grab him he either darts off or cowers. I think it's like Pam said, its just a little intimidating for them.


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

All of mine do this. It's funny to watch my little brother try to catch Quinn when he is out on the chain and its time to come in.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

My Heidi is the same. Being so small I think some of them are intimidated by the thought of being picked up. Heidi is super cuddly though and will always want to be on your lap the minute you sit down but if you pick her up then she will sorta freeze and look really uncertain.
Unlike Adam who will helpfully do a little jump when you go to pick him up!!LOL


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Jaxx does this too. I am not sure if he is playing or scared but in the end he always runs back to his bed and then I pick him up.
I am not sure if it is just tired from the surgery but everytime I go to pick him up now he actually sits and waits. I am hoping it is a habit he keeps. I have been praising him everytime he sits for me.


----------



## Chimom4 (Sep 26, 2010)

My Chippy does this, too... I get down low and call him in a soft voice and tap the floor at my feet. He will come over and lay on his back submissivly and then I can pick him up. I agree that I think it's cause they are so little, we can be scary!!!! Chip is 2 years old now, and he doesn't do it all the time like when he was a baby. Sometimes he runs and jumps up into my hands! Just be gentle and patient.


----------



## MakeMineWithChis (Jan 13, 2012)

Well, I am glad to see that this is apparently a normal "chi thing"! All of mine are that way as well. They will wiggle and dance around just out of my reach. It can be very frustrating and like someone said, not good in the case of danger. Another good reason to keep them home or in some sort of confinement when out in public!


----------

